# I drove the new "2011 Porsche Panamera V6" the other day in Germany...



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

It has a 3.6-liter V6 rated at 300 hp. Not a rocket, but not a slouch either.

http://www.autoblog.com/2010/07/06/2011-porsche-panamera-v6-first-drive-review-road-test/

- Mike


----------



## getz (Sep 21, 2007)

I dislike the fact that the engine is primarily a volkswagen product with a spin. Porsche has been known for building excellent race derived engines, and using a V6 sourced from Volkswagen seems almost bordering on herisy.
-Getz


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

getz said:


> I dislike the fact that the engine is primarily a volkswagen product with a spin. Porsche has been known for building excellent race derived engines, and using a V6 sourced from Volkswagen seems almost bordering on herisy.
> -Getz


The engine has nothing to do with Volkswagen. As I mentioned in my story:
_
"Don't confuse the new 3.6-liter V6 in the Panamera with the revised 3.6-liter V6 in the 2011 Porsche Cayenne - they are completely different. The SUV shares its Volkswagen-sourced 10.6-degree iron-block six with the Touareg (touted as the "VR6 FSI"). However, Porsche has developed an all-new lightweight 90-degree aluminum-block V6 for its flagship sedan."_

This is a new Porsche V6.

However, the Cayenne V6 *does* have the Volkswagen 3.6-liter V6.

- Mike


----------



## getz (Sep 21, 2007)

Emission said:


> The engine has nothing to do with Volkswagen. As I mentioned in my story:
> _
> "Don't confuse the new 3.6-liter V6 in the Panamera with the revised 3.6-liter V6 in the 2011 Porsche Cayenne - they are completely different. The SUV shares its Volkswagen-sourced 10.6-degree iron-block six with the Touareg (touted as the "VR6 FSI"). However, Porsche has developed an all-new lightweight 90-degree aluminum-block V6 for its flagship sedan."_
> 
> ...


I stand corrected. I was hopeful that Porsche would produce a six cylinder that significantly trumps the V6 Mustang.
-Getz


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

getz said:


> I stand corrected. I was hopeful that Porsche would produce a six cylinder that significantly trumps the V6 Mustang.
> -Getz


Mustang V6 is 3.7-liters and 305 horsepower.
Panamera V6 is 3.6-liters and 300 horsepower.

But, I am quite confident that Porsche underrates its powerplant for marketing reasons. I mean, the horsepower just happens to be a perfectly round number? 

*300 hp Panamera 
400 hp Panamera S 
500 hp Panamera Turbo *

- Mike


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

Ok so it can't pull as hard from 70-125 as the V-8, still sounds like more than enough engine for 99% of real world driving conditions.


----------



## eazy (Aug 20, 2002)

Emission said:


> The engine has nothing to do with Volkswagen. As I mentioned in my story:
> _
> "Don't confuse the new 3.6-liter V6 in the Panamera with the revised 3.6-liter V6 in the 2011 Porsche Cayenne - they are completely different. The SUV shares its Volkswagen-sourced 10.6-degree iron-block six with the Touareg (touted as the "VR6 FSI"). However, Porsche has developed an all-new lightweight 90-degree aluminum-block V6 for its flagship sedan."_
> 
> ...


I am surprise that the 2011 Cayenne does not use Porsche own 3.6 v6. Do you know why the 2011 Cayenne does not use the V6 from the Panamera.


----------



## getz (Sep 21, 2007)

vexed said:


> Ok so it can't pull as hard from 70-125 as the V-8, still sounds like more than enough engine for 99% of real world driving conditions.


I don't see how that is possible.
-Getz


----------



## getz (Sep 21, 2007)

eazy said:


> I am surprise that the 2011 Cayenne does not use Porsche own 3.6 v6. Do you know why the 2011 Cayenne does not use the V6 from the Panamera.


The narrow angle block makes the cylinder head to tall, and doesn't fit in the low slung panamera.
-Getz


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

eazy said:


> I am surprise that the 2011 Cayenne does not use Porsche own 3.6 v6. Do you know why the 2011 Cayenne does not use the V6 from the Panamera.


Money.

Porsche is trying to keep the Cayenne V6 cost down. The VW V6 is less expensive (iron/aluminum) that the Porsche V6 (aluminum/aluminum) and it already fits the platform (Touareg/Cayenne). No need to adapt a 90-degree V6, if it even fits.

Consumers won't care.

- Mike


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> Ok so it can't pull as hard from 70-125 as the V-8, still sounds like more than enough engine for 99% of real world driving conditions.





getz said:


> I don't see how that is possible.
> -Getz


It does 0-60 in less than 6 seconds, so it is quicker than the 328i. I drove it all day long, and only wished for more power when I was playing "another crazy American let loose on the Autobahn in a borrowed Porsche" at 100+ mph. 

- Mike


----------



## getz (Sep 21, 2007)

Emission said:


> It does 0-60 in less than 6 seconds, so it is quicker than the 328i. I drove it all day long, and only wished for more power when I was playing "another crazy American let loose on the Autobahn in a borrowed Porsche" at 100+ mph.
> 
> - Mike


It is certainly quick, just not in my mind 80 grand quick. 
-Getz


----------



## PhillyNate (Jul 27, 2008)

Emission said:


> It has a 3.6-liter V6 rated at 300 hp. Not a rocket, but not a slouch either.


So it's a Porsche 328i.


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

PhillyNate said:


> So it's a Porsche 328i.


You know, that's a very good analogy. :thumbup:

Most people who have $20K cars think someone would be nuts to spend $35K on a car like the 328i when the Subaru STi and Mitsu EVO are less expensive and faster. However, 328i owners will point out that the chassis and driving dynamics of the 3 Series platform are much better than the Impreza and Lancer.

- Mike


----------



## beden1 (Dec 22, 2007)

Emission said:


> It has a 3.6-liter V6 rated at 300 hp. Not a rocket, but not a slouch either.
> 
> http://www.autoblog.com/2010/07/06/2011-porsche-panamera-v6-first-drive-review-road-test/
> 
> - Mike


I would think it would be a snooze cruiser and frustratingly slow like the Porsche Cayenne?


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

beden1 said:


> I would think it would be a snooze cruiser and frustratingly slow like the Porsche Cayenne?


I had keys to both. I drove the Cayenne V6 for a couple hours, and then ran back to the hotel take the Panamera V6 out for the balance of the afternoon. The Panamera was much more fun to drive as it handles like a sports car and it will cruise all day at 140+ mph. I honestly never felt like it was gutless or underpowered, and I have spent days with the Panamera S and Panamera Turbo (in Germany).

You only notice the difference under hard acceleration or when pulling from the low end of the tach without a downshift (the PDK is quick to shift, so it won't let you lug around). The Panamera V6 will spin a rear tire when pulling out of a driveway.

- Mike


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

Both cars at the hotel (with a cute German girl handing them out).

Note: The pic shows a Panamera with the base 19-inch wheels and standard brakes. I had the car in my pics, with the 20-inch wheels and PCCBs.

- Mike


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

I saw a Panamera parked in my neighborhood this week. Sure, it might drive great, but its got a face only a badge whore could love. I think they would have done much better if they hadn't tried to adopt the classic 911 style to it.


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

while i'm as much of a whoore for more hp/torque as the next guy, i suspect a v-6 would suit me just fine. that being said, i'm a porsche purist and can't/won't approve of any p-car with more than 2 doors. it's just plain heresy i tell ya.


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

cwsqbm said:


> I saw a Panamera parked in my neighborhood this week. Sure, it might drive great, but its got a face only a badge whore could love. I think they would have done much better if they hadn't tried to adopt the classic 911 style to it.


You think its face is ugly? Have you walked around to the rear? 

I'm not a big fan of the styling, but it is growing on me (in a functional over form sort of way).

- Mike


----------



## PhillyNate (Jul 27, 2008)

The Germans in particular have mastered the concept of offering a car that is less money than their "top of the line model" but possess the same exact driving dynamics just not the unadulterated speed.


----------



## mtbscott (Jul 16, 2003)

I don't know the national sales stats for the Panamera, but I'm seeing a fair amount of them on the roads around Texas already. I got to ride in an S at a dealer intro party when they came out (too many people for individual testdrives) and was very impressed with it. It's not beautiful per se, but it definitely looks like a Porsche and drives like one. My friend who still swears by the aircooled 911 mantra was impressed, but less so when we discussed this V6 version. I personally think it makes it a lot more accessible and will increase sales a lot. Next week, the same dealer is having a Cayenne intro, I will try to snag a Panamera drive while I'm there.


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

mtbscott said:


> I don't know the national sales stats for the Panamera, but I'm seeing a fair amount of them on the roads around Texas already. I got to ride in an S at a dealer intro party when they came out (too many people for individual testdrives) and was very impressed with it. It's not beautiful per se, but it definitely looks like a Porsche and drives like one. My friend who still swears by the aircooled 911 mantra was impressed, but less so when we discussed this V6 version. I personally think it makes it a lot more accessible and will increase sales a lot. Next week, the same dealer is having a Cayenne intro, I will try to snag a Panamera drive while I'm there.


They are selling about 550-650/month right now... above expectations, and making it the company's best-selling model!

- Mike


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Top Gear had one on the last night and they kept bagging on it. All their chatter centered on how ugly it is; yet it easily bested the other cars they were testing (the Rapide and Quattroporte). I really don't get the obsession with the appearance. If it drives great, that's all that matters...


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

blueguydotcom said:


> Top Gear had one on the last night and they kept bagging on it. All their chatter centered on how ugly it is; yet it easily bested the other cars they were testing (the Rapide and Quattroporte). I really don't get the obsession with the appearance. If it drives great, that's all that matters...


Appearances are important everywhere, sad but true. Unlike people cursed with bad genetics, there's no reason for a car to be ugly. The Panamera could be (and probably is) the best driving car with room for four adults. Still, I have zero desire for one - I wouldn't buy one even if it was cheaper than an e90. I think the Cayenne is hideously ugly too, but they sell plenty of them too.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

cwsqbm said:


> Appearances are important everywhere, sad but true. Unlike people cursed with bad genetics, there's no reason for a car to be ugly. The Panamera could be (and probably is) the best driving car with room for four adults. Still, I have zero desire for one - I wouldn't buy one even if it was cheaper than an e90. I think the Cayenne is hideously ugly too, but they sell plenty of them too.


:dunno: I see no point in spending time and money on the design of a car's exterior. All of my time with my cars is spent on the inside. Just doesn't make sense to me to discount a car based on it being ugly or boring (like an e90).


----------

